# Apple iPhone OS 4.0 event scheduled for April 8!



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Engadget:


> Yes folks -- the world is turning upside down. Apple has announced an iPhone OS 4 event on April 8th at 10AM PT for a "sneak peek of the next generation of iPhone OS software." So if you're wondering about the future of the platform... your answers will appear sooner than you think.


http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/05/apple-holding-iphone-os-4-event-april-8th/


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I hope they release the software on the 8th as well. I'm heading out of town (country) on the 9th for two weeks and i'd hate to have it released on the 9th or later.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Going to be interesting.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I just can't wait to tell Melissa, she hates it when I play (read: "mess up") with her iphone. :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Link to Engadget live blog: http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/08/live-from-apples-iphone-os-4-event/


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Hmmm, VZ iPhone?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Wondering out loud if the 3GS iPhones have an easy and affordable upgrade path, and perhaps finally address the battery life issues somehow.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Gizmodo is now live blogging: http://live.gizmodo.com/


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Guess we need to wait more to see if Verizon is coming to the party. And I guess I need to upgrade my Touch when the 4th gen comes out, no OS 4 for first gen iPhone or Touch. Multitasking only on 3GS and 3rd gen Touch.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks like some potentially good stuff but whatever Mr. Jobs says, I truly believe it will take a penalty on battery life. I'll wait for the yet-unnamed next generation.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Looks like some potentially good stuff but whatever Mr. Jobs says, I truly believe it will take a penalty on battery life. I'll wait for the yet-unnamed next generation.


It'd have to use some additional battery life. Maybe they have a better handle on it than competitors, but multi-tasking will use more of the battery.

Sucks for those with older iPhones or Ipods...you must upgrade to get some of those new features...

I'm wondering what the 'limit' of the iPhone will be pertaining to multi-tasking...i'm sure we'll find out soon how many apps can be open before the system bogs down...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

It's going to bring multitasking to the iPad, also.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

ncxcstud said:


> It'd have to use some additional battery life. Maybe they have a better handle on it than competitors, but multi-tasking will use more of the battery.
> 
> Sucks for those with older iPhones or Ipods...you must upgrade to get some of those new features...
> 
> I'm wondering what the 'limit' of the iPhone will be pertaining to multi-tasking...i'm sure we'll find out soon how many apps can be open before the system bogs down...


It does kind of suck, but I've been waiting for a real reason to upgrade my first gen Touch. Now I finally have it, though still hoping for something new in the hardware to really interest me.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Slight off-topic, but given the recent Verizon iPhone rumors, I've been paying a lot more attention to the iPhone... and one thing I came across today while reading about the OS 4.0 event was that you cannot share video via text?! 

I would think that would be a rather large feature omission. Is that true?!

~Alan


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm still on the 3G (not 3GS) iPhone... so sounds like no multi-tasking for me unless and until I upgrade.

I also saw mention on MacRumors.com of the possibility of a smaller-sized iPad next year.

Man... it's already tough for me to keep straight the differences in 3G vs 3GS vs iPad model for learning how to use the SDK... It is going to start to be tough for developers with experience to make things work across the whole "family" of devices at some point.

I haven't submitted anything to the app store, but have been playing with a few things to learn various parts of the SDK... and just trying to work into an app that is "enhanced" for iPad but still works on iPhone is challenging enough as I learn.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I'm still on the 3G (not 3GS) iPhone... so sounds like no multi-tasking for me unless and until I upgrade.


I'm in the same boat here. My 2 years is up in Feb so maybe then I'll go up to a 3GS, or whatever is new at that time.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm also on the fence as to whether I want an iPad... or whatever new iPhone they might release this year. Part of me wants an iPad and just stick with my current iPhone a while longer.


----------



## 3rdGenBruin (Oct 24, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> Slight off-topic, but given the recent Verizon iPhone rumors, I've been paying a lot more attention to the iPhone... and one thing I came across today while reading about the OS 4.0 event was that you cannot share video via text?!
> 
> I would think that would be a rather large feature omission. Is that true?!
> 
> ~Alan


You can share video via text with the current OS. Go to Messages (text messaging app), choose someone to text and hit the camera button in the lower left corner. It allows you to "take photo or video" or "choose existing."

I think this was part of 3.0 or maybe 3.1. Its been around since summer although I'm pretty sure the original iPhone isn't supported.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

did anyone notice that iBooks is coming to iPhone OS 4.0... Jobs didn't talk too much about it because well...it makes the iPhone that much better than the iPad


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Interesting, some goodies out there for iPhone users.

Not a ton for Touch users, but some nice things.



Stuart Sweet said:


> Looks like some potentially good stuff but whatever Mr. Jobs says, I truly believe it will take a penalty on battery life. I'll wait for the yet-unnamed next generation.


He is a load of marketing fluff these days. Gotta wait for the final product sadly.

I wish he would just say it as it is instead of make up crap. (Flash is not needed, Who wants copy paste?, You dont need multitasking, etc. :lol: )


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Grentz said:


> Interesting, some goodies out there for iPhone users.
> 
> Not a ton for Touch users, but some nice things.
> 
> ...


Or on the Kindle "The whole conception is flawed at the top because people don't read any more."

"I'm not convinced people want to watch movies on a tiny little screen"

"We look at the tablet, and we think it is going to fail."

It's like Willy Wonka..."Wait a minute. Strike that. Reverse it." If he says they're not doing something, they are.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

iPhone 4.0 Hands On Video...

http://gizmodo.com/5512966/iphone-os-4-hands on-video


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

The event video is now up as well...

http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1004fk8d5gt/event/


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I am half following the news today as it has been a busy day for me without my usual ton of time to dedicate to Google Reader 

When are they saying this will be coming out?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Grentz said:


> I am half following the news today as it has been a busy day for me without my usual ton of time to dedicate to Google Reader
> 
> When are they saying this will be coming out?


Summer for iPhone, Fall for iPad.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Summer for iPhone, Fall for iPad.


Wow, seems like a long wait.....especially for iPad users.

In looking around some more tonight there seems to be a ton of baggage and let downs integrated with the hype.

-Fall release for iPad (seriously???)
-Old iPhone and iPod Touch models don't get multitasking (OWNED! My old ass phone can do it yet they can't make the "old" iPhone and iPod Touch?)
-More ads in apps thanks to the new ad platform that makes it so easy for devs
-Ads that go full screen and interactive (aka popup in your face)
-No Direct Printing (more for the iPad)
-No interesting UI upgrades/design changes

Pros:
-New dev stuff sounds cool
-App folders is an awesome feature
-Game center could be interesting....or could be complicated and annoying
-Better mail and multiple exchange access
-Wallpapers
-Playlist creation

again not much overall for iPod Touch users that get nailed with a bill to upgrade to it  (ya, $10 is not THAT much, but this will make $30 for me and not really that much added....)


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Grentz said:


> again not much overall for iPod Touch users that get nailed with a bill to upgrade to it  (ya, $10 is not THAT much, but this will make $30 for me and not really that much added....)


Have they actually said they'll charge for it? The accounting rules were changed. And if they did, it wouldn't necessarily be $10. 3.0 is $5 I believe.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> "I'm not convinced people want to watch movies on a tiny little screen"


My 9-year old daughter will get a new BR/DVD/DC. Take the DC, load it on her iPod Touch and sit and watch a movie on that little screen while sitting on the couch in the room with a 55" HDTV with a BR.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Have they actually said they'll charge for it? The accounting rules were changed. And if they did, it wouldn't necessarily be $10. 3.0 is $5 I believe.


I bet they will no matter what. Apple charges for all their software updates for everything except the iPhone (even OSX). They love charging for things even if they are small fees.

and 3.0 came out at $10 then went down to $5. Probably due to the fact that most were either not upgrading or just stealing it.


----------

